# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  Aura & Smiley Votes

## bleach

Hi teman2 koi-s,

Sehubungan dengan adanya thread" yang mengutarakan ketidaknyamanan di forum ini, baik itu ke specific members ataupun ke forum secara keseluruhan, maka saya hanya ingin memberikan usulan tentang member's aura dan smile votes.

Sejauh pemakain saya di forum ini, yang saya perhatikan ada feature "reputation" yang mungkin menuju ke tujuan yang sama, tapi saya rasa kurang.

Alangkah bagusnya jika forum ini ada feature dimana user bisa dengan mudah memberikan smiley votes ke user yang lain secara anonymous. Mudah dalam arti kata, sementara membaca post dari user A, jika kita merasa post ini bermutu dan bermanfaat, kita bisa langsung memberikan vote di profilenya di sebelah kiri post just with 1 click. Dari smiley votes ini, kita bisa mengkalkulasikan aura user sehingga lebih enak untuk di lihat.

Dengan adanya system ini, users, terutama yang baru, bisa menilai dan membuat keputusan sendiri post2 yang dia rasa bisa diterima, dengan melihat aura dari authornya. Secara dari pengalaman sendiri dengan forum2 asing, saya rasa feature ini sangat bermanfaat buat semua orang.

Contoh:

Aura dari ranking tertinggi - terendah (yang saya quote dr forum asing sebagai contoh:

- _Incandescent
- Luminescent
- Bright
- Light
- Normal
- Low
_
Quantity ranking juga bisa di ikutkan, contoh:

Tentatively X atau Pervasively Y.

Sebagai contoh scenario, jika saya ingin belajar sesuatu, dan melihat post dari satu user dengan aura "Pervasively Luminescent", maka saya dengan mudah bisa memutuskan apakah post ini bisa diterima atau tidak.

Tapi ini semua hanya untuk membantu user membuat keputusan dalam menilai semua posts di forum ini, tapi tidak mutlak untuk mengatakan kalau user A dengan aura "Low" itu post nya nga bermutu, ataupun user B dengan aura "Incandescent" postnya semua bisa dipercaya. Itu kembali ke setiap individual.

Just my 2 cents.

----------


## William Pantoni

Siip om Bleach....mudah2an om Luki dan om Beryl baca yah.

----------


## E. Nitto

idenya bagus oom... mudah2an oom Luki setuju....

----------


## showa

hahahahahahahaha


wah komandan dpt bonus nih..............hihihihihihihihihihih

----------


## beryl

Ide bagus om Bleach, kebetulan kita sedang modifikasi forum untuk fasilitas tersebut.
Mohon ditunggu.. Terima kasih atas idenya..

----------


## E. Nitto

> Ide bagus om Bleach, kebetulan kita sedang modifikasi forum untuk fasilitas tersebut.
> Mohon ditunggu.. Terima kasih atas idenya..


Wuitss mantab, gayung langsung disambut nih..... hehehe

----------


## bleach

Makasih om2 moderator dan om beryl masukannya diterima. Semoga kedepannya forum lebih nyaman dipakai.

----------


## dattairadian

ide yang bagus nih

----------


## yulius sesunan

Ide yg brilian Om.....
Harapan saya jika diaplikasikan kois forum akan lbh "seru" lagi....

----------


## Teja Utama

Dari dulu diklik ternyata belum dinyalain featurenya yah....   ::

----------

